# How long to I smoke a 16 lbs whole pork shoulder



## snikar (May 5, 2016)

I've got a 16 lbs shoulder.  How long should I smoke it for in an electric smoker?


----------



## litterbug (May 5, 2016)

Till its done.  :battery-062:
All kidding asside, we usually go by internal temp. I just wanted to bump this so someone else could give you a betyer answer.


----------



## damon555 (May 5, 2016)

Smoke it for as long as it takes to get the internal temperature up to 190 or so for slicing or 200 or so for pulling......Times vary so much that going by internal temp is really the only way to go.


----------



## lamar (May 5, 2016)

Damon has you covered.   :welcome1:


----------



## SmokinAl (May 5, 2016)

First of all, welcome to the forum.

Since this is your first post, at your leisure would you swing over to Roll Call & introduce yourself.

Then we can all give you a proper welcome.

You can figure on 1 1/2 to 2 hours per pound for your shoulder.

If your pulling it you would want to take it to 205 IT or until a probe will go in with little to no resistance.

Al


----------



## cael (May 5, 2016)

I have an electric and usually do 2 10-12 lb guys at the same time.     I have found that the *1.5 hour / pound is at least a good starting point*.   

I like to start mine around 5:00 pm and give it good smoke for at least 4-6 hours, make sure it gets past 140 degrees for safety, and then turn it nice and low (180ish?) so that I can get a good night's sleep.  (With my smoker and Maverick digital read outs beside the bed just in case).     Then when I wake up, I can check the internal temps and pop it back up a bit, or leave it as desired.     Mine are usually done around 9-10:00 am.

So start it nice and early because after wrapping, it will keep beautifully for hours.   But yes, temperature is your only true guide.


----------



## biteme7951 (May 5, 2016)

Are you sure you don't have a package with 2 8lb shoulders in it? 16lbs is an unusually large shoulder, but they might be out there.

SmokinAl has you covered with time and temps.

Barry.


----------

